# الصور والأيقونات



## mary naeem (9 يوليو 2013)

الصور والأيقونات












 يوجد اعتراض من بعض الطوائف يقول الآية "للرب إلهك  تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد" وأيضاً في سفر خروج "لا تصنع لك تمثالا منحوتا ولا صورة ما مّما في السماء من فوق وما في الأرض من تحت وما 

في الماء من تحت الأرض.  لا تسجد لهنّ ولا تعبدهنّ.



 لأني أنا الرب إلهك اله غيور افتقد ذنوب الآباء في الأبناء في الجيل الثالث والرابع من مبغضيّ." (خر4:20،5). 



 فكيف أنتم تسجدون للصور. هذا الاعتراض يظهر في المنطق أنه معقول ولكن القول المأثور يقول:- "أن أنصاف المتعلمين أخطر من الجهلة" 



 من أجل هذا إن من يعرف نص، نص من الكتاب المقدس فهذا خطر ومصيبة على حياته هو والآخرين لأن من يريد أن يعطى فتوة صحيحة لابد أن يعرف كل القوانين فالاعتراض يقول كيف تسجدون للصور في الكنائس ولكن هل منع الكتاب المقدس فعلاً السجود للصور الله الذي قال هذه الآية على الجبل وفي نفس السفر الخروج  "وتصنع كروبين من ذهب.صنعة خراطة تصنعهما على طرفي الغطاء. فاصنع كروبا واحدا على الطرف من هنا وكروبا آخر على الطرف من هناك.من الغطاء تصنعون الكروبين على طرفيه. ويكون الكروبان باسطين أجنحتهما إلى فوق مظلّلين بأجنحتهما على الغطاء ووجههما كل واحد إلى الآخر نحو الغطاء يكون وجها الكروبين. فوقف الشعب من بعيد وأما موسى فاقترب إلى الضباب حيث كان الله وأنا اجتمع بك هناك وأتكلم معك من على الغطاء من بين الكروبين اللذين على تابوت الشهادة بكل ما أوصيك به إلى بني إسرائيل." (18:25-22).



كيف لقد قال اصنع لك ملاكين هل يناقض نفسه كلا ولكن في سفر خروج "وأما المسكن فتصنعه من عشر شقق بوص مبروم واسمانجوني وارجوان وقرمز. بكروبيم صنعة حائك حاذق تصنعها" (    1:26).



 كيف تصنع الستائر عليها صور ملائكة ؟ وهو الذي قال لا تصنع شيئاً من هذا. "فقال الرب لموسى اصنع لك حية محرقة وضعها على راية فكل من لدغ ونظر إليها يحيا.  فصنع موسى حية من نحاس ووضعها على الراية فكان متى لدغت حية إنسانا ونظر إلى حية النحاس يحيا." (عدد8:21،9). 

 ففي نفس السفر يؤكد أن تصنع هذا وهذا … وفي العهد الجديد أيضاً.  "أيها الغلاطيون الأغبياء من رقاكم حتى لا تذعنوا للحق انتم الذين أمام عيونكم قد رسم يسوع المسيح بينكم مصلوبا." (غل1:3).



 رسم بمعنى صوره وفي الإنجليزية معناها صورة شخص إذن الصورة موجودة في العهد الجديد إذن نرجع ونقول إذن نرجع ونقول أين لا تصنع لك صورة ولا تمثال هل تعتقد الموضوع وهل الله يقول كلام متناقض؟ فالكلام لابد أن يفهم فأفي سفر الخروج قال لا تصنع لاك تمثالاً منحوتاً ولكن صنعوا تمثالاً الكروبين وتمثال الحية النحاسية وقال  لا صورة  ما ولكنهم عملوا صورة المسيح مرسومه قدامهم وصورة الملائكة  ولكن  الهدف من هذا هو (لا يسجد لهن ولا تعبدهن) لا سجود ولا عباده للصور والتماثيل لكن معنى هذا أن لا تعملوا صوره إطلاقاً وهذا يشبه حديث في الإسلام يقول (لا تقربوا الصلاة) فهل أمر الله بعدم الصلاة ولكن بقية الحديث وأنتم سكارى فمعناها لا تصلوا وانتم سكارى وهل تماماً مثل لا تصنع لك تمثالاً ولا صوره للعبادة والسجود ولم يكن هدف الله أن يمنع عمل الصورة ولكن عمل منع العبادة لها لان الصورة والتماثيل هي وسيلة إيضاح.



 مثل توزيع الصور وفي ظهرها درس لمدارس الأحد فمن الذي عمل هذه الصور؟ هم البروتستانت الذين يطبعون هذه الصور وتوزيع على الأطفال في مدارس الأحد فكيف يحرمون الصور وهم الذين يعملوها؟ يقولون لانه  وسائل إيضاح ونحن نقول نعم فالصور وسائل إيضاح يردون لماذا أنتم تسجدون للصورة فهذه صورة مصنوعة من ورق أو خشب وأنتم تسجدون لها. والرد علي السجود. "وقال الرب لموسى خذ لك اعطارا. ميعة وأظفارا وقنّة عطرة ولبانا نقيا. تكون أجزاء متساوية. فتصنعها بخورا عطرا صنعة العطّار مملحا نقيا مقدّسا. وتسحق منه ناعما وتجعل منه قدام الشهادة في خيمة الاجتماع حيث اجتمع بك. قدس أقداس يكون عندكم. والبخور الذي تصنعه على مقاديره لا تصنعوا لأنفسكم. يكون عندك مقدّسا للرب كل من صنع مثله ليشمّه يقطع من شعبه." (خر34:30-38).



 يعنى يبخر أمام تابوت الشهادة المصنوع من الخشب وهذه هي وصية الله ورمزها هي حضور الله في وسط شعبه لأن به كلمة الله وهي لوحي الشريعة فأنه لا يبخر للخشب ولكن يبخر لله المرموز إليه بهذا التابوت فالبخور ليس للمادة ولكن للمعنى الروحي الذي فيها فالقديسون يتميزون بشئ مهم جداً عن الإنسان العادي وهو وجود الله في حياتهم فالقديس يوجد الله فيه وعندما يبخر أمام القديسين فإننا نبخر للمسيح الساكن فيهم وأيضاً التبخير أمام الأسقف والبطريرك أو الكاهن فهو للروح القدس الساكن فيهم ويستخدمهم لأن هذا يمثل الله ويمثل المسيح فهذا إكراماً له. وأيضاً السجود نوعان:



1- سجود العبادة .            2- سجود الاحترام​



 ففي سف التكوين "فقام إبراهيم وسجد لشعب الأرض لبني حثّ" (تك7:23). إبراهيم هو خليل الله كيف يسجد لبنى حث ولكن سجد لهم سجود الاحترام.

"وأما هو فاجتاز قدامهم وسجد إلى الأرض سبع مرات حتى اقترب إلى أخيه." (تك3:33). 



فهل سجد يعقوب سبع مرات لأخيه سجود العبادة ولكنه سجد له سجود الإكرام.

"فخرج موسى لاستقبال حميه وسجد وقبّله." (خر7:18).



موسى سجد إلى يثرون وحماه وهو نفسه الذي أتي بالشريعة. ولكن سجد سجود الاحترام.



وأيضاً في قصة يوسف عندما سجد له اخوته. 

 "فاخبروا الملك قائلين هوذا ناثان النبي.فدخل إلى أمام الملك وسجد للملك على وجهه إلى الأرض." (1مل23:1).



 وفي العهد الجديد يأمر الله بالسجود للإنسان. "هأنذا اجعل الذين من مجمع الشيطان من القائلين انهم يهود وليسوا يهودا بل يكذبوا هأنذا أصيرهم يأتون ويسجدون أمام رجليك ويعرفون أني أنا أحببتك." (رؤ9:3).



 فهل يأمر الله الناس أن يسجدوا ليعبدوا إنساناً آخر؟ 

كلا فهذا ليس سجود العبادة ولكنه سجود الاحترام والخضوع .



اعتراض آخر:



 "فخررت أمام رجليه لاسجد له. فقال لي انظر لا تفعل. أنا عبد معك ومع اخوتك الذين عندهم شهادة يسوع. اسجد للّه." (رؤ10:19). 



 أراد أن يسجد ولكن الملاك منعه وقال له اسجد لله. لقد منع الملاك يوحنا من أن يسجد له لأجل ألاتضاع لأن الإنسان الذي فيه روح الله عندما يريد آخر أن يسجد له وهو سجود الاحترام يمنعه الإنسان من أجل ألاتضاع الذي فيه كما يوجد أسقف عام أسمه الأنباء برسوم فكان الناس الزائرين عندما يرون الأنبا برسوم يسجدوا له وكان هو يقول لهم لا أنا لا استحق هذا فكان يسجد حتى للأرض للشخص الآخر مع كبر سنه ولكن هذا هو روح ألاتضاع المسيحي الذي وضعه الله فينا وهو الذي قال (تعلموا منى لأني وديع ومتواضع القلب فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم) فالمسيحية لا تحض على الكبرياء فإذا كان إنسان يؤدى فرض الاحترام والإكرام لشخص آخر مثل الأسقف مثلاً فيرفض الأسقف ويمنعه من أجل ألاتضاع وهو لا يمنع الطقس ولكن بدافع ألاتضاع يفعل هذا إذن الهدف من الآية (لا تصنع لك تمثالاً) هو سجود العبادة ولكن سجود الاحترام والإكرام فهو غير ممنوع لأن رجال الله جميعهم كانوا يحترمون صور القديسين. فالصور هي تذكرنا بالقديسين فمثلاً لولا صورة الأنباء أبرام ما كنا عرفناه ولا نعرف العذراء إن لم نكن رأيينا صورتها. والطوائف المعترضة نجد أنهم يحملون في جيوبهم صورة عائلتهم وأولادهم وهم يقبلونها فهل صورة العائلة الجسدية أقرب من الله وأحسن من القديسين فإذا كنت تستبيح أن تعمل صورة لعائلتك الجسدية فمن الأفضل أن تعمل صورة للعائلة الروحية التي أنتن عضو فيها.  لابد أن تعرف أصول كنيستنا حتى تستطيع أن تواجه بشجاعة الذين يعترضون حتى لا يحرموا من النعمة بإلغاء الصور الروحية من الكنائس وبعد ذلك تلغى الكنائس أيضاً.



 آمين.  ​


----------



## thebreak-up (9 يوليو 2013)

*سبق وكنت ممن يعتقدون بذلك لكن اتضح لي بعدها مدى هشاشة ظني.

هل في حياتك سمعت عن مسيحي لطم وفقد عقله لمن تمثال للمسيح اتكسر او صورة احترقت؟. لا. هذا هو الفرق بيننا وبين عبدة التماثيل، عابد التماثيل يلطم ويبكي وقد يقتل نفسه لو تمثال الهه تكسّر، لكن لم اسمع بمسيحي قام بنفس الشيء وهذا دليل على اننا لا نعبد التماثيل ولا الصور.

مثال توضيحي بسيط، لمن تاخد صورة للعائلة وتفتح الالبوم وتتفرج عليها وقد تقبّل الصور و تبكي عليها، هل انت بتعبد عيلتك او صورهم؟ لا. نحن بشر ونعيش في عالم مادي ونحن نفسنا ماديين، وطبيعتنا هذه تحتاج امور مادية حتى لمن تتلعق بالروحانيات. *


----------



## same7na_2 (13 يوليو 2013)

القس بيشوي حلمي: *كنيستي الأرثوذكسية ما أجملك*, الجزء الثاني, دار نوبار للطباعة – صـــ108. *[تٌمثِّل الأيقونات في الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية جُزءً جوهرياً في المبنى الكنسي*، فهي تُغطِّي حامل الأيقونات، *وتملأ كل جوانب الكنيسة*: الهيكل المُقدَّس, وصحن الكنيسة, وحُجرة المعمودية ... إلخ. والأيقونات هي رِسالة هامَّة, *إذ تقوم بدور تعليمي هادف*، وكذلك لها فاعليتها في حياة المؤمنين التَّقَوِيَّة، *كُتِبَت بلُغة بسيطة*, وهي الرَّسم والألوان, التي يستطيع أن يقرأها ويستفيد منها الجميع, المُتعلِّم والجاهل، الكبير والصَّغير، الغَنِيّ والفقير.*]*
القس بيشوي حلمي: *كنيستي الأرثوذكسية ما أجملك*, الجزء الثاني, دار نوبار للطباعة – صـــ108. *[*الأيقونات والصُّور في العهد القديم: (1) الوصية الثانية من الوصايا العشر: «*لا تصنع لك تمثالاً منحوتاً*, *ولا صورة ما ممّا في السَّماء من فوق*, *وما في الأرض من تحت*, *وما في الماء من تحت الأرض*, *لا تسجد لهنَّ*, *ولا تعبدهنَّ*,  لأنِّي أنا الرَّب إلهك إلهٌ غيور» (خر 4:20، 5). غرض هذه الوصية كما  يتَّضِح من الآيات نفسها: «لا تسجد لهنَّ, ولا تعبدهنَّ», أي مَنْع كلّ  عبادة للأصنام, *ومنع كل تسلُّل لهذه العبادات*. وكان اليهود يقعون في مثل هذه العبادات، مثلما فعلوا أيام موسى النَّبي وصنعوا عجلاً ذهبياً وعبدوه (خر 32 /5). *تلتزم الكنيسة المسيحية الأرثوذكسية بلا شكّ بالوصية السّابقة*، *ولكنَّها تحتفظ بروحها لا بحرفها*, لأنَّ الحرف يقتل, وأمَّا الرُّوح فيُحيي. *روح الوصية هو الامتناع عن العبادة لغير الله*. *وليس منع استخدام الصُّور في ذاتها*.*]*
القس بيشوي حلمي: *كنيستي الأرثوذكسية ما أجملك*, الجزء الثاني, دار نوبار للطباعة – صــ117، 118. *[السيد المسيح هو صورة الله = هو أيقونة الله*. جاء عن السيد المسيح في الكتاب المُقدَّس أنَّه «صورة الله» (2كو 4:4), وجاءت هُنا كلمة صورة في اليوناني eikwn  (أيقونة), والكلمة تعني صورة تامَّة كاملة أو صورة جوهرية. وجاء عن السيد  المسيح أيضاً: «الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور» (كو 1 / 15), وجاءت هنا  أيضاً صورة في اليوناني eikwn (أيقونة), وهكذا فإنَّ كلمة أيقونة تعني صورة حقيقية وكاملة وجوهرية. *فالسيد المسيح هو أيقونة الآب*, *أو صورة حقيقية وكاملة وجوهرية للآب*. في هذا يقول الأب يوحنا الدِّمشقي: «*إذ أخذ غير المنظور جسداً منظوراً*, *تستطيع أن ترسم لهيئته شبهاً !* لقد كان روحاً مُجرَّداً, ليس له هيئة محدودة مُعيَّنة, ولا يُمكن قياسه أو تحديد طبيعته إذ هو الله، *لكنَّه وقد أخذ شكل العبد من جهة وجودنا وهيئتنا*, *وحمل جسداً تستطيع أن تُصوِّر شبهه وتُظهره لمن يريد التَّأمُّل فيه*. *صوَّر تنازله الذي لا يُوصف*,  وميلاده البتولي, وعماده في الأردن, وتجلِّيه على جبل طابور, وآلامه  كُلِّيَّة القُدرة, وموته, ومُعجزاته دليل لاهوته، الأعمال التي صنعها وهو  في الجسد بقُوَّة لاهوته. صوَّر صلبه واهب الخلاص, وقبره وقيامته وصعوده  إلى السَّموات. لا تخف ولا ترتبك !». وفي هذا يقول أيضاً الأنبا يوساب  الأبح: «*لم يكن لله شبه أو مثال*. *ولمَّا تجسَّد اللهُ وأخذ طبيعتنا*، *صار إنساناً له شبه ومثال*، "هو صورة الله غير المنظور" (كو 1 / 15), "هو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره" (عب 1 / 3), *يسوع المسيح الذي رسمه أهل غلاطية أمام أعينهم مصلوباً*, كقول الرسول بولس: "أنتم الذين أمام عيونكم قد رُسِمَ يسوع المسيح بينكم مصلوباً". *من أجل هذا أمر مُعلِّمو الكنيسة برسم صورة المسيح مصلوباً*».*]*
القس بيشوي حلمي: *كنيستي الأرثوذكسية ما أجملك*, الجزء الثاني, دار نوبار للطباعة – صـــ122. *[تكريس الأيقونة*: في الطَّقس القبطي الأصيل, *لا يُقدَّم التَّكريم الخاصّ بالأيقونات المُقدَّسة من تبخير إلا إذا كانت أيقونات كنسية مُكرَّسة بواسطة الأسقف*, *وممسوحة بالميرون الذي يُمسح به المؤمنون بعد عِمادهم ليحلّ الرُّوح القُدُس فيهم ويصيروا هيكلاً مُقدَّساً له*. *فتصير في ملكية الرَّب مُقدَّسة وقادرة بالرُّوح القُدُس أن تجتذب القُلُوب إلى السَّموات*. كأنَّ الأيقونة الكَنَسِيَّة ليست لوحاً تذكارياً وإنَّما أيضاً *تحمل قُوَّة روحية فعَّالة في حياة الكنيسة*. هذا ما يكشفه طقس تكريس الأيقونات المُقدَّسة. ماذا يحدث في طقس تدشين الأيقونات ؟ *(1) التَّدشين هو التَّكريس*, أي التَّقديس والتَّخصيص لله, *فتصير الأيقونة بعد تدشينها وسيلة مُقدَّسة لإعلان حُضُور الله بفعل الرُّوح القُدُس*؛ *لذلك وجب تكريمها*, *والتَّبخير أمامها*, *وتقبيلها بكُلّ وَقَار*.  (2) يقوم بطقس التَّدشين الأب الأسقف وليس غيره. (3) في الصَّلاة التي  يُصلِّيها الأب الأسقف لتدشين الأيقونة, يذكر الأساس الكتابي واللاهوتي  لعمل الأيقونات.*]*
القس بيشوي حلمي: *كنيستي الأرثوذكسية ما أجملك*, الجزء الثاني, دار نوبار للطباعة – صـــ123. *[إكرام الأيقونات*: بين الأيقونة والأصل: *الأيقونة ليست صَنَماً نتعبَّد له*، *لكن كل تكريم لها إنَّما هو لقاء مع من تُمثِّله الأيقونة*. وكما يقول القدِّيس باسيليوس: «*الكرامة التي تُقدَّم للأيقونة تَعْبُر إلى الأصل*». أقوال الآباء بشأن إكرام أيقونات القدِّيسين: يقول قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث: «*إنَّنا لا نعبد الصُّور ولا الأيقونات*, *وإنَّما نُكْرِمها*. *وفي ذلك نُكْرِم أصحابها*  حسب قول الرَّب لتلاميذه: "إن كان أحد يخدمني يُكْرِمه الأب" (يو 12 :  26)، فإن كان الآب يُكْرِم قدِّيسيه ألا نُكْرِمهم نحن ؟». كما يقول  قداسته: «*نحن في إكرام الصُّور إنَّما نُكْرِم أصحابها* ... وحينما نُقَبِّل الإنجيل, إنَّما نُظهر حُبّنا لكلمة الله، ولله الذي أعطانا وصاياه لإرشادنا، *وحينما نسجد للصَّليب*, *فإنَّما نسجد للمصلوب عليه*، *وفي كل ذلك لا تنطبق علينا مُطلقاً عِبارة*: *لا تسجد لهنَّ ولا تعبدهنَّ*».*]*
القس بيشوي حلمي: *كنيستي الأرثوذكسية ما أجملك*, الجزء الثاني, دار نوبار للطباعة – صـــ127. *[*وعرفنا عن القدِّيس يوحنا ذهبي الفم (347-407م) أنَّه *كان لديه أيقونات للقدِّيس بولس* يضعها أمامه أثناء سهره ليلاً وهو يدرس رسائل القدِّيس بولس، ووصف أنَّه إذ كان يتمعَّن في النَّص المكتوب, *كانت الأيقونات ككائن حي تتحدَّث معه*.*]*
القس بيشوي حلمي: *كنيستي الأرثوذكسية ما أجملك*, الجزء الثاني, دار نوبار للطباعة – صـــ135، 136. *[هل السُّجُود أمام الأيقونات هو لون من العبادة الوثنية ؟* الرَّد: يُجيب على هذا السُّؤال البطريرك غريغوريوس الكبير (540-604م) فيقول:«*نحن لا نسجد أمام الأيقونة كمن يسجد للاهوت*، بل نعبد ذاك الذي من خلال الأيقونة نذكره في ميلاده أو آلامه أو جُلُوسه على العرش». لقد صنَّف الأب يوحنا الدِّمشقي *السُّجُود بمعنى التَّوقير المُقدَّم لغير الله في أربعة أشكال* وردت في العهد القديم دون أن يرفضها الكتاب المُقدَّس أو يذمّها، ألا وهي: *(1) السُّجُود لكائنات تُعرف بـــ «أصدقاء الله»*, مثل سُجُود لوط للملاكين, وسُجُود دانيال للملاك. *(2) السُّجُود لأماكن وأشياء مُقدَّسة*.  كما يقول الكتاب المُقدَّس: «أسجد أمام هيكل قدسك» (مز 5 :7)، «اسجدوا عند  موطئ قدميه» (مز 99 : 5)، «سجد إسرائيل عند رأس عصاه» (التَّرجمة  السَّبعينية)، إذ تُحسب عصا يعقوب رمزاً للصَّليب، صار سُجُود يعقوب عند  رأس عصاه يشير إلى سجودنا للصَّليب أو أيقونته. *(3) السُّجُود أمام أناس نالوا كرامة أو سُلطان بتدبير إلهي*.  كسُجُود يعقوب لأخيه الأكبر عيسو سبع مرات حتى الأرض (تك 23 : 3)، وسُجُود  أولاد يعقوب لأخيهم يوسف بوجوههم حتى الأرض (تك 42 : 6)، وسُجُود كثيرين  للمُلُوك دون أن ينتقدهم الكتاب المُقدَّس. *(4) سُجُود الناس لبعضهم البعض تعبيراً عن مشاعر عميقة داخلية*،  كسُجُود إبراهيم أب الآباء أمام بني حثّ الوثنيين اعترافاً بالجميل (تك 23  : 12). يعود الأب يوحنا الدِّمشقي فيذكر أنَّ هناك أمثلة كثيرة لا  للسُّجُود فقط, ولكن لكُلّ أصناف التَّكريم يُمكن أن تُقدَّم لأشياء  مادِّية نذكر مثلاً: (1) أن مُقاومي الأيقونات أنفسهم كانوا في عصره  يُكرمون المائدة المُقدَّسة, والكتاب المُقدَّس, والصَّليب، *فهل ينحنون أو يُقبِّلون هذه الأشياء من أجل مادَّتها الحجرية*, أو الخشب, أو الورق, أو المعدن ؟! أم من أجل ما تحمله من قُوَّة الرُّوح ؟! (2) *في العهد القديم وُجِدَ توقيرٌ خاصٌّ بالمُقدَّسات*, كتابوت العهد, وعصا هارون, وإناء المَنّ ... الأمور التي هي من عمل الإنسان. (3) القدِّيس يوحنا المعمدان حَسِبَ نفسه *غير أهل للانحناء ليحلّ سُيُور حذاء الرَّب*، *وهو في هذا لا يقصد الحذاء ذاته*.  (4) تقدَّست الأرض التي من التُّراب حين حملت العُلِّيقة المُلتهبة ناراً,  والتزم موسى بأمرٍ إلهي أن يخلع نعليه إعلاناً عن قُدسيَّتها. وتكرَّر نفس  الأمر مع تلميذه يشوع حينما التقى به الملاك رئيس جُند الرَّب ( يش 5 :  15).*]*
القس بيشوي حلمي: *كنيستي الأرثوذكسية ما أجملك*, الجزء الثاني, دار نوبار للطباعة – صـــ136. *[لماذا نُقبِّل الأيقونات ؟* الرَّد: *إذ أُكرم أيقونة المسيح أو أحد قدِّيسيه*، *لا أُقدِّم الكرامة للخشب والرَّسم*, حاشا ! ... وإذ أُقبِّل أيقونة المسيح أو أحد قدِّيسيه أيضاً، *فإنَّما أُقبِّل المسيح نفسه أو قدِّيسه*،  وليس بطبيعة الحال أُقبِّل الزُّجاج أو الورق أو الخشب، وذلك تعبيراً عن  مشاعر الحُبّ القويَّة التي بداخلي تجاه المسيح وقدِّيسيه. وهي في الواقع  أيضاً تلامُس شخصي مع الحُبّ المُقدَّم أصلاً من المسيح لكُلّ نفس بشرية. *وأيضاً هي ثِقَة في مكانة هؤلاء القدِّيسين وشفاعتهم*,  الذين جاهدوا الجهاد الحسن وأكملوا السَّعي ... مثلما تَرَى إنساناً  تقيًّا يعيش في العالم طِبقاً لتعاليم المسيح ووصاياه، فتجد نفسك مسروراً  به وسعيداً, وتريد أن تجلس إليه كثيراً وتتكلَّم معه ... إذن, فهي مشاعر  حُبّ تُعبِّر بها عن مكانة المسيح وقدِّيسيه في قلبك.*]*


----------

